# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC n° 419

## Izual

Voici le topic pour réagir aux articles du CPC 419.

----------


## Jul Marston

En attendant la nouvelle formule, une question qui me taraude depuis des siècles (ou pas loin) : pourquoi les sujets concernant les parutions de Canard PC ne sont pas dans... http://forum.canardpc.com/forums/15-...PC-Le-magazine ?

----------


## Robix66

Avec l'ancien site, on pouvais commenter sous les news, ça créait un sujet dans ce sous forum.
C'est juste une vieille habitude et personne n'a dû se demander pourquoi ils faisaient encore ça.  ::ninja::

----------


## Xchroumfph

Bravo à Sébum pour son test de *Lust From Beyond*. Un vrai plaisir à lire et une conclusion parfaite !  :;):

----------


## ducon

J’ai eu peur de ne pas voir le nom d’Italo Calvino dans la chronique sur _If On A Winter's Night Four Travelers_.  :;):

----------


## Ruvon

Très content de voir tous les articles de CPC apparaitre dans mon Feedly ce matin ! Ça n'arrivait que de façon sporadique avant et uniquement certains types de contenu, pas les tests notamment. Et là pouf, j'ai tout d'un coup  ::lol::

----------


## Zohar

Y a une erreur sur l'article de Sébum sur Doom : la date de sortie est complètement aux fraises. Doom c'est sorti fin 1993, pas en 1996.

----------


## chouetteunhibou

un sommaire de toute beauté  ::blink:: 
News page 3 = > non, c'est page 4
Tests page 16 => non , c'est page 13
Sévices après-vente page 34 => non , c'est page 45
Dossiers page 44 => non , c'est page 56, comme écrit en page 45 donc fait parti  des sévices  ::blink:: 
Bientôt sur vos écrans page 54 => non , c'est page 71
A part ça page 90 => non , c'est page 85
en couv : Total War : warhammer III page 72 => oui !

le bouclage a été difficile  ::zzz::

----------


## ziafab

Je viens à peine de le commencer mais la première chose qui m'a désarçonné : la couv, sérieuse et design. Pas de petit lapin de Couly, pas de gros jeu de mot baveux... J'ai eu peur du passage de la revue en mode sérieux sur la fond ET la forme. Heureusement, à l'intérieur, j'ai retrouvé l'ambiance Canard PC.  ::wub:: 
Toujours concernant le format plus rigide, c'est logiquement plus facile et pratique à conserver. Par contre, je trouve que cela rend la lecture moins agréable que le format souple habituel. On a peur que des pages s'arrachent si on l'ouvre trop (j'aime bien plier mon CPC pour lire une page en particulier ou pour retrouver mon CPC plié à la dernière page en cours de lecture).
Ah, et j'ai eu peur de pas avoir de liste des jeux testés mais elle apparaît un peu plus loin... ::rolleyes:: 

Bref, retours peu constructifs de ma part pour le moment, je viens à peine de le commencer. Mais oui, je suis décontenancé et intrigué : la nouvelle mouture du support (papier/mise en page, etc...) marque vraiment le passage à un autre type de lecture. Je reviens plus tard lorsque j'en aurai fait le tour.

----------


## Ruvon

"Le nouvel album de Khorne" c'est pas assez baveux comme jeu de mots sur la couv' ?  ::P:

----------


## Marmottas

Il n'y a plus de petites phrases en haut des news !

IL N'Y A PLUS DE PETITES PHRASES EN HAUT DES NEWS !

Scandale ! :Cell:  :Cell:  :Cell:  :Cell:  :Cell:

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Il n'y a plus de petites phrases en haut des news !
> 
> IL N'Y A PLUS DE PETITES PHRASES EN HAUT DES NEWS !
> 
> Scandale !


La disparition des 'telex' en haut des news a été mon premier choc quand j'ai ouvert le mag hier.
Je sais qu'il a été dit qu'il y aurait du contenu exclusif sur le site qu'on ne retrouverait pas dans le mag, mais on nous avait pas prévenus pour la disparition du contenu exclusif du mag...

Les Telex c'était la 2eme chose que je lisais (après la blague à la fin de l'ours).

----------


## Marmottas

> Les Telex c'était la 2eme chose que je lisais (après la blague à la fin de l'ours).


On a trop de points communs (je compte les boîtes de jeux dans le lot), c'est troublant...

----------


## gros_bidule

Le contenu a l'air super court en plus..  ::ninja::

----------


## Zorgalord

> Voici le topic pour réagir aux articles du CPC 419.


Génial, avant, d'Angleterre, je pouvais voir les anciens numéros de Canard PC sur Canarpc.com.

Maintenant je ne vois pas les anciens numéros, y'a plein d'idéogrammes cryptiques.
Et le nouveau numéro nulle part.
Juste quelques articles mis en avant.

Et c'est tout. ::huh:: 

Super.

Bien joué.

Vous essayez la formule Kotaku.com mais en FR?

Parce que si c'est pour payer pour avoir moins ... :ouaiouai:

----------


## Robix66

Une capture pour aider à comprendre ?

Ici peut-être : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/13...-(2021)/page20 ?

----------


## echidne

Je pleure car les brèves de news détournées qui étaient en haut des pages news de l'ancienne formule ont disparu  ::cry::

----------


## Akodo

> Je pleure car les brèves de news détournées qui étaient en haut des pages news de l'ancienne formule ont disparu


Perso je les lisais plus depuis bien 2 ans... 
Pour le moment tout ce que je dirais c'est que je suis pas fan de la couverture rigide, ça facilite pas la lecture.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Pour le moment tout ce que je dirais c'est que je suis pas fan de la couverture rigide, ça facilite pas la lecture.


Pareil. J'espère que ça ne coûte pas plus cher car ce n'est pas agréable lors du feuilletage des pages. J'ai limite envie de la découper pour m'en débarrasser.  ::P:

----------


## echidne

> Pareil. J'espère que ça ne coûte pas plus cher car ce n'est pas agréable lors du feuilletage des pages. J'ai limite envie de la découper pour m'en débarrasser.


De même je trouve la couverture cartonnée pas du tout pratique.
Pas fan non plus de ce quart de couverture du titre du journal sur fond blanc.
Bof bof aussi les avis et la note sur ce fond grisâtre (qui se détache mal du blanc du texte principal) dont le bandeau va certaines fois jusqu'à l'image d'illustration dans la partie supérieure (p18, p29), ou s'arrête bien avant (p19, p22, p36) ou alors en cache un partie (p30).
Pourquoi ces bandeaux noirs en bas de pages pour les pages 48-49 et 54-55. et pourquoi est il au-dessus du numéros des pages pour les pages 52-53. 
Bref il y a un côté de sortie à la va-vite avec une maquette pas tout à fait au point. (la bd explique peut être la raison...)

----------


## gros_bidule

La BD est sur le site ?
C'est bête, mais je n'arrive pas à la trouver  :Emo:

----------


## Jul Marston

Pareil que beaucoup : la couverture plus rigide qu'une plaque en acier, bof

Et c'est quoi, un gdget ? Et cette nouvelle rubrique, Canardé dé ?

Sinon c'est comme d'hab' à lire, donc très bien, c'est l'essentiel

Ah si purée ! Que ça fait du bien les brèves ainsi maquettées ! Pfiou, il était temps !

----------


## Stelteck

Salut.
Je viens de commencer à lire mon canard PC nouvelle formule.

Tout d'abord, je voudrais dire que le côté "bel object" je n'étais pas le bon client pour cela, je ne les collectionne pas, je les lis dans le métro souvent dans des positions zarbis (genre debout appuyé comme je peux sur une barre centrale, en le tenant d'une main). Puis je les jette. Les Canards PC Hardware je les garde un peu plus longtemps pour les tests d'équipements qui peuvent servir quelques mois (le temps que les infos se périment). 
Par contre mes canards PC je les amène partout avec moi, roulé dans mon sac pour les ressortir à la première occasion. 

Du coup, le côté plus rigide je dois avouer que je trouve que c'est une régression par rapport à la couverture d'avant. C'est plus difficile de le tenir, plus difficile de replier la couverture sur l'arrière pour le lire d'une main au format A4, il est plus lourd. Il tient plus de place dans le sac. 
C'est dommage pour mon rapport tout à fait personnel au magasine. J'imagine que je m'y habiterais, mais j'espère que cela ne vous coûte pas plus cher à imprimer parce que ça serait dommage. 

Et le contenu est toujours TOP.

----------


## Narm

En fait rien que la couverture choque : ça manque de rouge !  ::ninja::

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Pour ma part ( en plus de la couverture que j'ai déjà critiqué plus haut  ::P:  ), j'ai un souci que je n'arrive pas trop à définir lors de la lecture de cette nouvelle formule.

Je trouve l'ensemble un peu trop épuré, impersonnel...

Avant quand je feuilletais les pages du magazine, le remplissage donnait une sensation de touffu, bien rempli, chaleureux, généreux, un peu partout à lire...

Là j'ai un peu l'impression de lire un catalogue, chic mais froid, sans âme et avec beaucoup de zones vides.
 (je ne parle pas ici du texte bien sûr, ni des quelques photos déjantées qui heureusement sont encore présentes)

Un peu comme si maintenant je jouais à Mirror's Edge ou Super Hot alors qu'avant j'étais plutôt en train de jouer à BioShock, Days of the Tentacle ou Arise.

Donc pour l'instant je ne suis pas trop emballé par la nouvelle formule et j'espère qu'elle se bonifiera dans le numéros à venir pour retrouver un peu l'esprit d'avant quand même.

----------


## Jul Marston

Ah si, un truc : les pages sensées être des sommaires éparpillées dans tout le mag : le premier coup, j'ai cru que c'était une pub... C'est en voyant celle à la fin (avec l'énigmatique gdget et le curieux Canardé dé) que j'ai compris qu'il s'agissait du sommaire !
(bon, en vrai je m'en suis rendu compte à la seconde mais la première, pour les tests, je l'ai vraiment zappée croyant à une pub !)

Il faudrait une unité de couleur pour chaque sous-groupe d'article en fait (genre une marge de 1mm à chaque page, une marge de couleur différente par rubrique : tests en blanc, à venir en rouge, à part ça en bleu ou que sais-je, un truc qui fait qu'on repérerait la segmentation en voyant le magazine du dessus par exemple, comme des intercalaires quoi ; ce serait moins impersonnel de voir des strates colorées, un arc-en-ciel d'articles)

----------


## Jokletox

> Pour ma part ( en plus de la couverture que j'ai déjà critiqué plus haut  ), j'ai un souci que je n'arrive pas trop à définir lors de la lecture de cette nouvelle formule.
> 
> Je trouve l'ensemble un peu trop épuré, impersonnel...
> 
> Avant quand je feuilletais les pages du magazine, le remplissage donnait une sensation de touffu, bien rempli, chaleureux, généreux, un peu partout à lire...
> 
> Là j'ai un peu l'impression de lire un catalogue, chic mais froid, sans âme et avec beaucoup de zones vides.
>  (je ne parle pas ici du texte bien sûr, ni des quelques photos déjantées qui heureusement sont encore présentes)
> 
> ...



C'est sur que de passer de ça : 



A ça :




Ca fait un choc... 

Je suis globalement d'accord avec Poussin Joyeux avec cette impression d'avoir troquer l'ambiance Fluide Glacial pour un catalogue Bretling qui aurait perdu l'esprit CPC. Après 15 ans de CanardPC j'ai du mal à le concevoir sans le côté "joyeux bordel", sans lapin sur la couv', sans pastille drôle (Remenber le parasol de nombril offert  ::'(:  ), sans trucs de travers ou mal aligné. C'est trop sobre et trop propre... Heureusement le contenu est toujours à la hauteur mais le contenant manque vraiment de chaleur.

Et oui, la converture rigide c'est moins pratique pour la replier afin de le lire d'une main.

----------


## Jul Marston

C'est ce genre de revue que tu lis d'une main ? Intéressant...

----------


## La Marmotta

Toutes les couvertures n'avaient pas de dessin de Couly, donc il n'y a aucune raison que de futures couv n'en comportent pas. C'est normal qu'un numéro de lancement d'une nouvelle formule soit plus sérieux et commercial.

----------


## Jokletox

> C'est ce genre de revue que tu lis d'une main ? Intéressant...


Ha non pas du tout, c'est un ami qui me racontait que ça lui posait problème  :Sweat: 





> Toutes les couvertures n'avaient pas de dessin de Couly, donc il n'y a aucune raison que de futures couv n'en comportent pas. C'est normal qu'un numéro de lancement d'une nouvelle formule soit plus sérieux et commercial.



En bon Expert CPC j'ai évident pris l'exemple le plus extreme que j'ai pu trouver en 5 secondes pour appuyer mes propos  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Jesus Army

Vous êtes sur que vous n'avez pas de soucis de qualité avec l'imprimeur ? J'ai un trou sur la couv et les deux premières pages, et pourtant le plastique était intact. Et sur le précédent j'avais un trou sur deux pages en plein milieu du magazine, donc là impossible que ce soit pendant le transport...

----------


## Goji

_Bon, ça suffit de me lire aux chiottes, dans le train et le métro, le soir allongé dans ton plumard avec une main dans le caleçon. Maintenant, tu redresses tes lunettes et tu restes bien droit. Tu me tiens avec tes deux mains, voilà, comme ça, regarde comme tes pouces embrassent mon blanc tournant. Non ! Ne me plie pas, malheureux ! N'entends-tu pas mon dos craquer ? Tu veux m'estropier, c'est ça ? 

Tu fais la moue, mais je m'en moque. Tu vois, j'ai passé un nouveau cap. En presque vingt ans, j'ai su gravir les échelons. J'ai connu des hauts et des bas et aujourd'hui, je touche enfin à la respectabilité. Me voici au zénith de ma condition, au pinacle de la classe incarnée. 

Vas-y, vautre-toi dans la nostalgie. Je connais déjà tes arguments. Je sais bien que tu m'as connu alors que j'étais un torchon, mais que tu me trouvais beau comme un catalogue d'exposition. Tu sortais de ton trou pour m'acheter, chaque mercredi ; je coûtais alors moins cher que ton paquet de clopes. Tu rentrais chez-toi et tu me lisais d'une traite, sans t'arrêter. Depuis, tu as cessé de fumer et moi, j'ai cessé d'être un journal qu'on roule entre deux stations. Elle est pas belle, la vie ?
Tu t'habitueras, va, y'a pas de raison._

----------


## M.Rick75

> _Bon, ça suffit de me lire aux chiottes, dans le train et le métro, le soir allongé dans ton plumard avec une main dans le caleçon. (...) Tu t'habitueras, va, y'a pas de raison._


 ::lol::

----------


## La Marmotta

C'est beau  :Clap:

----------


## Lucretia

Bonjour, (Canard PC en kiosque au numéro) j'aime toujours l'esprit amusant de la revue mais pas trop la nouvelle couverture rigide.
Pour moi Canard PC c'est plutôt le genre de magazine rigolo à lire aux WC, au lit ou dans les transports, je rejoins les commentaires du dessus, ça donne un air trop sérieux. Ca n'apporte pas vraiment de plus-value et ça crée une dissonance assez forte entre le contenant et le contenu.

Au sujet des tests, je regrette que vous ayez fait l'impasse (entre autres) sur des jeux indés comme le brillant Blind drive ou l'insolite Turnip boy ces derniers mois. 
En lisant le magazine, parfois ça me donne envie d'acheter tel ou tel jeu ou au moins de le découvrir et de m'y intéresser d'un oeil curieux. 
Du coup les tests de jeux obscurs avec une note mauvaise ou moyenne c'est rigolo à lire mais je sais pas trop quoi en faire ensuite.

Sinon pour dire un truc positif, j'aime toujours beaucoup la section news du début, et l'impartialité journalistique des tests.

----------


## Lowren

> Toutes les couvertures n'avaient pas de dessin de Couly, donc il n'y a aucune raison que de futures couv n'en comportent pas. C'est normal qu'un numéro de lancement d'une nouvelle formule soit plus sérieux et commercial.


C'est ce que je me dis aussi.
C'est le tout premier numéro de leur formule, ils ont sûrement beaucoup travaillé sur son élaboration, et des ajustements peuvent encore être faits. J'essaie de me mettre à leur place, c'est pas forcément évident de maîtriser une toute nouvelle maquette, eux aussi il faut qu'ils prennent leurs marques. 
J'ai bon espoir de retrouver l'esprit "magazine rigolo" dans les prochains numéros  ::): 
Je pense qu'il y a carrément moyen de lier le côté moderne de la nouvelle formule avec l'aspect potache auquel on est habitués. Le meilleur des deux mondes quoi.  ::wub::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Bonsoir,

Dans le test de Totally Accurate Battle Simulator, *L-F-Sebum* fait mention de "cinquante liens vers une sorte de Mythbusters complètement pété dans lequel des « spécialistes », aidés d'une simulation sur ordinateur, tentent dans chaque épisode de déterminer qui sortirait vainqueur d'une bataille entre Vikings et samouraïs, d'un affrontement entre Bérets verts et Spetznaz, ou encore d'un duel entre Saddam Hussein et Pol Pot".

Est-il possible de savoir de quel site il s'agit ?

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Il ne mentionnait pas le titre de l'émission une ou deux lignes au-dessus? (je n'ai pas le magazine avec moi)

Sinon je remercie Noël Malware qui m'a encore bien fait rire avec l'intro de "Subnautica:Below Zero".  ::P:

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Il ne mentionnait pas le titre de l'émission une ou deux lignes au-dessus? (je n'ai pas le magazine avec moi)
> 
> Sinon je remercie Noël Malware qui m'a encore bien fait rire avec l'intro de "Subnautica:Below Zero".


Ah ouais en effet. Deadliest Warrior. Je pensais que c'était un autre jeu.

Merci.

Ca va être compliqué à regarder.

----------


## Ellen Replay

> Ah ouais en effet. Deadliest Warrior. Je pensais que c'était un autre jeu.
> 
> Merci.
> 
> Ca va être compliqué à regarder.


Tu peux aussi en trouver pas mal sur Dailymotion en tapant le nom français, « L'Ultime guerrier ». Par exemple, cet épisode mémorable du spartiate VS ninja  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

RDJ: Dailymotion existe toujours.

----------


## Bobbin

La vache, j'aime pas du tout le nouveau design. Ça manque de chaleur, de bordel, j'ai un peu l'impression de lire un PlayStation magazine.

Je sais que c'est une nouvelle formule et tout, mais je pense que ça vous dessert. Si CPC essaie trop de ressembler aux autres revues de jeux vidéo, il va perdre tout ce qui faisait sa particularité :/

----------


## pipoop

Y aurais pas quelques soucis sur (je sais pas comment dire ) la mise en page?
des petits textes en double a cote des screenshoot ou sous les asterisques dans la rubrique sous le matos foireux de kickstarter?
Et (avis personnel)la première page des news hardware...d'habitude je comprends pas trop parceque c'est trop technique mais la...c'est en roue libre! 

globalement je suis un peu decu par cette nouvelle formule mais c'est peut etre parceque je m'etais habitue a l'ancienne version

----------


## pierrecastor

Salut,

Comme d'autres, j'aime bien la nouvelle mouture sur certains points, mise en page plus aéré, coté plus "pro", mais c'est aussi ce qui me dérange, on perd la touche foutraque CPC que j'aimais bien.

Par contre, je suis pas fan du nouveau sommaire plus que minimaliste.

----------


## ducon

> Par contre, je suis pas fan du nouveau sommaire plus que sommaire.


 :Indeed:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Alors que je suis ultra-fan de ce sommaire à plusieurs niveaux  ::wub:: .

Non, ce qui m'intéresse le plus, c'est de savoir s'il y a un copyright sur l'expression "un approche hyper rasoir alors que je préfère les tondeuses" que j'ai l'intention de reprendre dans mes réunions d'équipe  ::wub:: .

----------


## Oncle_Bob

Sauf erreur de ma part, ce n'est marqué nulle part que c'est Ellen Replay qui a écrit l'article sur le gold farming. Par contre sur le site, c'est bon.

*Edit :* Ayé, j'ai fini de lire le 419. J'ai bien aimé, dans l'ensemble. Les rubriques ne changent pas fondamentalement, donc on n'est pas perdu, et on sent que le magazine se renouvelle, tout en cherchant encore ses marques. Quelques couacs avec le sommaire général (numéros de pages erronés et la rubrique _Sévice Après Vente_ placée avant _ Dossiers_), mais sinon rien de spécial à noter. Ca fait un peu bizarre, les screenshots sur une page dédiée pour certains articles, mais c'est personnel, je m'y habituerai. J'aime bien la couverture rigide, le fait que le mag soit plus solide. En bref, vivement la suite ^^.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> La vache, j'aime pas du tout le nouveau design. Ça manque de chaleur, de bordel, j'ai un peu l'impression de lire un PlayStation magazine.
> 
> Je sais que c'est une nouvelle formule et tout, mais je pense que ça vous dessert. Si CPC essaie trop de ressembler aux autres revues de jeux vidéo, il va perdre tout ce qui faisait sa particularité :/


Le nouveau numéro (420) se finit même avec une pub pour Moto Magazine...  :Facepalm: 
Je pensais à une fausse pub alors je cherchais la blague dedans mais non... 

Il est où notre magazine CPC foufou qui ne ressemblait à aucun autre magazine (info ou pas) et qu'on était fier de garder et de montrer?  ::'(:  
J'espère qu'il reviendra bientôt!

----------


## Ellen Replay

> Sauf erreur de ma part, ce n'est marqué nulle part que c'est Ellen Replay qui a écrit l'article sur le gold farming. Par contre sur le site, c'est bon.


Yep, c'est un oubli !

----------


## La Marmotta

> Le nouveau numéro (420) se finit même avec une pub pour Moto Magazine...


Donc là on est arrivé au point où on ne sait plus pourquoi on râle. Finalement s'il y a un renouvellement d'une partie du lectorat, c'est pas plus mal.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Donc là on est arrivé au point où on ne sait plus pourquoi on râle. Finalement s'il y a un renouvellement d'une partie du lectorat, c'est pas plus mal.


J'ai toujours attaché de l'importance aux publicités publiées dans ce genre de magazine (même à l'époque de Tilt, Joystick ou AtariST magazine).  :;): 

Pour moi un magazine papier est un objet qui est plus ou moins intéressant à posséder et conserver.
Là il commence à ressembler à trop de magazines qu'on voit dans les maisons de la Presse et risque de se fondre dans le décor.

Mon abonnement court encore pour un an et demi (je n'avais pas prévu cette refonte graphique!) mais si ça reste ainsi je me contenterai de l'abonnement web (car le contenu reste super) et plus de la formule papier.

----------


## La Marmotta

Au temps pour moi alors, je comprends ton point de vue.
Concernant la pub, je te renvoie vers le poste de Gros_Bidule qui résumait comment ça marche grossièrement pour le mag : 




> Je crois que c'est Denis qui avait expliqué il y a fort longtemps que, grosso-modo (modulo ma mémoire défaillante hein), quand tu acceptes d'avoir de la pub dans ton mag, tu ne peux pas choisir quelles publicités afficher. C'est la régie de pub (pas sûr que ce soit le bon terme, -> le fournisseur de pub quoi) qui décide. Ce qui explique qu'à une certaine époque on voyait des pubs un peu ollé-ollé, c'est à dire des pubs pour des sites de rencontre pour homme marié ou un truc du genre. CPC n'y peut rien, c'est le risque du métier ^^.
> Bon après, CPC a peut être aussi signé un contrat de pub avec la Metal-Chaos-Motorbikes-Adds-Company...
> Les bikers des pubs ont des casques à cornes ?

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Ah merci! J'avais loupé ce post et c'est intéressant en effet!
C'est comme les bandeaux de pub sur Internet alors (enfin ça marchait comme ça à une époque mais je ne sais pas si on a plus de choix sur le contenu maintenant).

Bon je tolère ça un peu mieux alors maintenant.  ::P:

----------


## Zepolak

Coucou, c'est un vieux topic (début Mai), donc si ça vous ennuie pas, je vais le clore et vous rediriger vers ce topic-là qui centralise les commentaires généraux :

https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...s-de-Canard-PC

----------

